# ICFAITECH Hyderabad



## funkysourav (Jul 3, 2010)

hi guys,
my cousin has just been selected in Icfaitech Hyderabad for computer science and mechanical engg.
he has also ranked 83k in the AIEEE(no central counselling,only state counselling) and 16k in the WBJEE state joint entrance(West Bengal).
He has secured 78% in the plus2(XIIth boards)

should he go for ICFAITECH?
i've heard it's not a deemed university!!

he's also getting a seat for Mech Engg. in an engineering college in Durgapur(some Bengal College Of Engineering And Technology) through His AIEEE rank ..

he's interested in pursuing a course on Mech Engg.!
what should he do?

he doesn't want to drop the year to take coaching for the joints next year!!


----------



## metalfan (Jul 7, 2010)

Arrey yaar what are u saying go wid wbjee ICFAI hyderabad closed Down year ago as ICFAI dehradun was operating College Outside its restricted area Uttarakhand Just see this *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/h...students-in-the-lurch/articleshow/4718274.cms


----------



## Rdonnelly560 (May 20, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone give more details about ICFAI University


----------

